# Guess what I did today?



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, I went out and bought Brandon a bag of Stella & Chewy's frozen beef kibble.
So it looks like tonight I will be adding some to his dinner.
I hope I'm doing the right thing? 
It's a little scarey but I know a lot of poodkes are on raw.
If you think or have any suggestions on how I introduce this to him I would appreciate any advice.
Thanks again,
Suddenly ? Brandon


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Kibble? Did you mean patties? My girls do the freeze dried, not the raw, don't know if that makes a difference, but I can tell you that it is a great food - it generally improve their stomachs, doesn't upset them, so don't be too afraid.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for your imput. I did get the raw, he does get the freeze dried so I'm hoping it will entice him into eating his acana grain free more tolerable. Oh yes it's raw but in kibble form. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh yes, I have seen the little nuggets meal toppers in freeze dried, is that what they have in raw now?
I bet he will be fine, especially since he is used to the freeze dried already. I think they do the same process to kill bacteria in both forms if the good, no?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I get the freeze dried rabbit and duck, and crumble 1/2 a disc into the kibble. I'll be interested in how he likes their frozen raw. For his teeth alone, I would try raw chicken necks, wings or backs. Buck eats 4 necks per day.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Betcha he'll gobble it up and ask for seconds! :eating: (I feed Chagall the Answers brand frozen raw patties. I alternate between beef, chicken and pork. He does cartwheels at mealtime!) Bon Appétit, Brandon!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Well you're right. Brandon gobbled up his dinner. He had 1/2 can of Acana grassland, 3 tbs tripe, 1/2 of Stella & Chewy's raw beef morsels. He even went back in the kitchen to look for more.
I don't know what the plan for the morning is, any suggestions?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When I die, I want to come back as your dog!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sounds like you found the formula for success! Provided it agrees with Brandon's digestion, why not stick with it? Over time you may need to watch his calories/portions, see how it goes!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Are you planning to switch over entirely to the Stella and Chewy's? I don't know if you need the tripe with that, it is all in there I think.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

When I got my spoo puppy, I fed her the breeder's kibble for a few days. I bought the Stella and Chewys raw patties and I was going to slowly switch her slowly but I impulsively fed her a whole meal's worth. She never had a problem, it was just the opposite. It agreed with her so well. Now I feed her Stella and Cheweys with Orijen kibble for snacks. She also really likes Ziwi Peak for snacks too, oh yeah and chicken wings. ? 

I toss kibble in her crate every time she goes in and she has to find it under her layers of bedding. She gets at least a meal's worth of kibble this way, 

Lots of lucky poodles here. 

pr


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes that's for sure, alk these lucky poodles.
N2Mischief you are too funny, I t kink all the poodle homes would be great here.
Chagall mom, Brandon was brought up on raw. When he came to me at age 4 now 5 1/2 I switch to kibble and all the other toppers. Now finding out raw is really good for our poodles I think I will keep this combination going. He's not much of a breakfast guy so I'll cut it in half and see how it goes. Not sure of the trip either Tiny Poodle. I don't think I go entirely raw because I'll end up in the poor house LOL. Brandon also goes to the Groomer 2 x month. I guess I'll just see how things go.
Thanks again you guys.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> I get the freeze dried rabbit and duck, and crumble 1/2 a disc into the kibble. I'll be interested in how he likes their frozen raw. For his teeth alone, I would try raw chicken necks, wings or backs. Buck eats 4 necks per day.


You all will really think I am stupid, but I see peopl here taking kibble, what is that and I see raw chicken necks, what is that. I heard never give a dog bones, now do not laugh at me. I am no pro, LOL


----------

